# Sterling Battery charger



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi 
Our new van has only one leisure battery and it looks like a pig to fit a second one so I'm thinking of a Sterling Charger but are they worth the £250 odd pound? 8O 
Gary


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering why you would need an extra charger when you should already have one installed.... If you need extra capacity for using your motorhome when there's no mains.... After you have looked at how you manage your usage, replacing all halogen lamps with led lights... Etc, you will find that you might still need to add extra batteries, yes it's hard work, but worth it for more freedom.. yes an option is a generator perhaps..... Just my views..

Of course adding solar panels on your roof would also help.... The more of them the better, I for example have 2 x 120w panels and they are not very productive this time of year, nor is the battery capacity, due to the temperature...


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I think it is worthwhile. If you battery is a bit low a short drive (or even just idling it for a short while) brings the charge back up. And it only weighs a few kilos.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The Sterling B2B charger works by allowing more charge into the leisure batteries than would normally be the case, so the battery will be re-charged much more quickly. But, you have to drive somewhere for this to work, so your lifestyle will determine whether the cost is worth it. If you travel every couple of days, it will be. If you stay on site for a week or two, it won't.

P&L


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

greygit said:


> Hi
> Our new van has only one leisure battery and it looks like a pig to fit a second one so I'm thinking of a Sterling Charger but are they worth the £250 odd pound? 8O
> Gary


Hi gary if thats your van on your avatar then right next to the leisure battery in the garage is a spare hole complete with cables to connect another battery i think i fitted another battery to one the other day all be it a 2011 model so yours might be different.
kev


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

kandsservices said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Kev
Yep that's our van but, regrettably, the leisure battery is midway under a draw with no space for a second one.
I suppose I'm a little nervous as all our previous vans have all had two batteries but saying that we do tend to drive every couple of days and we don't do tele etc so we probably won't use too much leccy so I might just try it for a while and see what happens.
Gary
.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Then again you could look critically at your 12 volt usage and do somethig to reduce it. LED lighting for example. Solar panels have been mentioned and they are good. Diesel heaters and compressor fridges are greedy though. OK OK I know that someone reported that you can sustain a compressor fridge with a 55 watt solar panel during the summer but what about the rest of the electrical demands and not during summer? 

A second battery is the most economicaal way to extend your independace, perhaps you shoud move the one you have to elsewhere where two can reside??

C.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

greygit said:


> kandsservices said:
> 
> 
> > greygit said:
> ...


If you drive every couple of days and don't tend to go for EHU then a B2B sounds ideal for your needs, apparently motorhome chargers never give a full charge to the batteries, unlike the B2B.

I think its a great bit of kit, especially at this time of year.

Paul.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The modern range of electrical systems from Sargent Electrical have output algorythems that replicate B2B systems but a little more gently.

C.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have 2 batteries.

I am rarely on EHU and I drive about an average of 25 miles every 2-3 days.

I elected for a Sterling B2B and it is doing what I need, even coping with winter use of heating, lighting (I support idea of changing to LED) and more use of TV/Computer on dark nights.

If Clive Mott is suggesting something better you should LISTEN - he knows his stuff!

Clive, if you are reading this I am interested (not challenging) in more details about the 'modern' algorithems you are referring to and why they are more 'gentle'. I know you have to be careful about MHF advertising rules but I am sure a generic description would help many people. Are you talking about the operation of new chargers fitted to new MHs or a 'bolt-on' system?

Going back to OP's Q, I suggest:

Do all the things suggested by Clive and Paul, re electrical loads, e.g. LED

If possible, fit second battery.

If off EHU for most of time, fit B2B - or anything that Clive recommends as superior. 

Geoff


----------

